# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  More questions, need answers please.

## Shelley

So after research it seems the most sensible option, to enable hunting once I learn to use it, is to get a compound as opposed to a recurve bow, the downside is that it is almost twice as much to set up, sigh.
Question is do I need all the extras the shop tells me I need, I have no reference, and I figure you people aren't trying to sell me anything so do I need the following: arrow rest (if so what sort-currently considering a ripcord drop away one), a quiver (can see why but don't understand massive variation in price), a release aid, first thought this was something for the bedroom, but apparently not, looking at a truball striker, finally a sight...three pin, four pin, five pin floating pin, wtf, am thinking of going cheap as am already running up massive $ and then upgrading to a better one once I master everything else, then there's arrows but will let a shop guide me in that, have I missed anything, at least for a gun it's gun, scope and bang...

----------


## Toby

Go to archery direct and get a cheap pse bow off there. They do a +$150 ready to shoot package which is good

----------


## 6MMBR

It dose not matter what you choose to use, I have shot red deer with a 48lb compound..
on my compound i run one pin. 25mtrs no peep site and use my fingers. 
My bow is 48inch and very large for a compound these days. the shorter the bow the more finger pinch.hence a relese aid.
A quiver holds arrows. a 25$ one holds arrows the same as a 125$ one.

the bonus of a recurve or longbow ...its one string an arrow and fun,you tune it yourself. no relese aid. its back to basics. cart arrows on ya back.
and if you shoot a deer with one you have ernt it.
you have to use it and know it inside out. lots of fun.

----------


## tuck

hi just joined site today, hoping to ask a few q's, came across apex hunting on trade me and the have somre really cheap packages on sale, 75 pound compound with the bells and whistles for 320! bugger that im left handed though, waiting to see if they do leftys.

----------


## Scribe

> hi just joined site today, hoping to ask a few q's, came across apex hunting on trade me and the have somre really cheap packages on sale, 75 pound compound with the bells and whistles for 320! bugger that im left handed though, waiting to see if they do leftys.


Bow hunting and archery are the sports that I have enjoyed the most I think. I would first go to the specialist shop and get fitted out properly with the gear. You owe it to yourself. Draw weight draw length and a lot of other variables come into the equation if you wish to become a really proficient at either of the two sports.

You can buy a shotgun off the shelf and shoot clay targets but if you look at the gear that the experts use you will see what helped to make them experts. It is the same.

----------


## Shelley

Thanks for responses, went and saw the guys at Archery Imports, ended up ordering a bowtech fuel (really want the binary cam, makes the most sense to me), a bow quiver, a truball bandit release with a buckle (did not want Velcro), a 5 pin sight and peep, a ripcord arrow rest and 10 carbon arrows with field points...

----------


## w8indq

> Thanks for responses, went and saw the guys at Archery Imports, ended up ordering a bowtech fuel (really want the binary cam, makes the most sense to me), a bow quiver, a truball bandit release with a buckle (did not want Velcro), a 5 pin sight and peep, a ripcord arrow rest and 10 carbon arrows with field points...


Im glad to hear that Colin or sean set you up, ive heard some horror stories about them waikato guys, if you are keen to go after goats hit me up ive found a few places but one needs a small boat  :Sad:

----------


## Shelley

I have two kayaks if that will do the job?

----------


## 6MMBR

What stood out for you about that cam system that made you drop your hard earned coin on the Fuel Shelley

----------


## w8indq

As long as we dont drop the bows lol

----------


## Shelley

Hey 6mmbr, it was the way the binary cams are slaved to each other, and not the limbs, which meant, as I understand it, once set up they can never become untuned as they pull at the same rate and in same way at the same time, being effectively mirror images they should remain equal, as opposed to a system where  the cams are doing differnt things with different rotations, essentially allowing the system to more easily become untuned, I wanted something I could set and forget, I suppose I'm just lazy.

----------


## Scribe

I the early eighties I was flying out of a station about eighty miles SE of Darwin on the Adelaide River. While I worked  I got keen on Bow Hunting the local fauna. Mobs of pigs were over the flood plain in their hundreds in the high buffalo grass and so they became our main target.

There was a Abo guy who hunted the station as well who worked for the Aussie equivalent of DOC and who had taken many of the top trophy's with his bow in the country. He invited me along for a pig hunt one day and the local woman school teacher who was tracking out one of the the other Pilots decided she wanted to come along with us. 

We should have been warned. First thing she said "I wont tolerate cruelty" We assured her that we placed our arrows with surgical precision and the pig was not even aware he was dead until he was dead, as you do. Anyway we proceeded out onto the plains on the four wheeler the grass being about level with the back of a medium sized pig. By standing up on the bike and surveying the area we were able to pick out the backs of the really big boars "nothing less would do for us fellas".

We left the school marm standing on the bike a short distance away watching and sneaked through the long grass onto a big patch of rooting where we had seen the back bone of an enormous hog. Parting the grass first, as it was my shot I found myself looking at the arse end of a large boar about 20 yds away. He was standing with his head down listening and showing a bit of rib on the left hand side. 'Behind the rib' I thought, I had killed many a pig with just that shot out of the .222.

I drew quickly and released, but to my horror my arrow went up the boars date causing the pig to spin as he thought he and been pricked by another boar. He was weak in the back end now but he made it into the grass and he was after us now. There was a lot of woofing and scoffing going on that alerted the school teacher to the fact we were not carrying out a surgical killing at all. Whether we were nervous of her or 'not' we then lost the plot and started driving arrows into what ever part of the pig that we could see until he looked like a rather colourful porcupine mincing around.

Once in a while you run into an animal that seems to have that grim tendency to hold onto life beyond all belief 'this was one of them' The Abo who carried an axe on his belt assured me he was also Australia's axe throwing champion and so he got in real close and had a throw, taking of a portion of scalp and some ear of him.

While the Abo had the pigs attention I sneaked in and grabbed the pigs tail and drove my knife in behind the shoulder for the heart but 'ha the pig had no heart either. The poor bloody pig finally succumbed to a frenzied attack of stabbing by myself. We removed our arrows very sheepishly from the pig and made our way to the bike to face a rather unpleasant display of foulness from the schoolmarm. Who, even though badly upset, still had an amazing turn of phrase as some Australian woman have, I have noticed

Across the flood plains we road in frigid silence until a little pig ran across in front of the bike. I don't know what was on my mind but I dismounted, chased and caught it and went to present it to the woman. Perhaps I hoped to make amends in someway for what had happened before to the little pigs father. As the woman reached for the cute little pig it slashed her finger open right through the fingernail with its teeth, too the bone. She let out a scream and the blood fairly gushed out her finger. I was just thinking bloody hell a little pig bite cant be that bad when it slashed my finger open the same way. They have razor sharp eye teeth that they use with good effect I still believe that is the most painful bite I have ever received.

Our party arrived back at the station with the little pig, two of our number nursing fingers wrapped in bits of bloody rag. There was a rabbit cage on the station lawn without residents so I placed the little pig in it and we all stood back and admired our handiwork.
The first signs of a thaw in our relationship were slowly becoming evident as the teacher gazed in a motherly fashion at her new baby pig when around the corner charged the two Station staffy's. They never even slowed down, hitting the cage with the aggression of an All Black scrum, they bowled the cage arse over tit and tore that little pig into lots of little pieces.

I never got on with that Woman after that and even though she married the other kiwi pilot there remained a barrier between us as high as a mountain.

----------


## Gapped axe

pissed myself, good read

----------


## 6MMBR

fair call, its interesting to hear the reasons people choose diffrent bow. I chose how I wanted my compound, what done it for me when selecting was the handle pitch on the riser. it sits 60 deg off vertical making it so natural to hold without any twist in the rist to hold it. 
its ok to drop ur bow i do it all the time. it even sat 20ft underwater in the queensland floods for a week, new string and away

----------


## Shelley

Crickey scribe, you should write a book!

That's long time underwater, I guess with all the plastic and fibreglass it's ok to do that but.

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah scribe you really should ha ha. or another. would that be no4

----------


## Scribe

> Crickey scribe, you should write a book!
> 
> That's long time underwater, I guess with all the plastic and fibreglass it's ok to do that but.


'Shelley, some of us have spent much of our life gazing into a fire 'bushmans television' and telling yarns. It does becomes a habit.



Good morning "Gapped axe" I was wondering if I detected a tinge of sarcasm in 'Shelley's post. Perhaps not.

Anyway to answer your question. I have been gathering my thoughts together for a sequel to 'Beneath The Southern Cross'
 This will be the fourth book.

My readers think I have not done credit yet to 'James Caddell'. I feel I probably havnt either. What say you GA, would you read a sequel.
The Maori wars are still ahead of this book in history. I do like to write about war.

I may write another hunting book 'Hunter and The Hunted is flying out the door at the moment and I suspect Halcyon Publishing will want another to ride on its coattails.

Are you going to the Sika Show GA. Publishers will have a table there and I am bound to turn up.

----------


## Shelley

No Sarcasm-ran out of coffee, so do tell, what are the books and where do we get them?

----------


## Dundee

> No Sarcasm-ran out of coffee, so do tell, what are the books and where do we get them?


There should still be some floating around in the resource library section Shelley.

Thanks Scribe that was another great piece of literature that I've had the pleasure of reading.

----------


## Scribe

> No Sarcasm-ran out of coffee, so do tell, what are the books and where do we get them?


There are a couple of mine in our own Resource Library section on here. This is a borrow and send to the next reader type of system

"Dustoff For Willie Peters" "Beneath The Southern Cross"

Just put in a request and the last reader will send them to you.

If you want to buy one, I have a new book in the shops at the moment... "Hunters And The Hunted"

----------

